# Looking for a PCI-E 90 degree up adapter



## konsole (Apr 8, 2012)

The power connectors on my video card aim towards the side of the case.  Plugging in the 2 PCI-E power cables works ok but the modular cables push up against the side of the case and stresses the video cards power connectors a bit more then I'd like.  I have seen these right angle PCI-E cables that basically just look like straight wire with a zip tie pulling the wires off at a 90 degree angle.....






However, what I was hoping for is something similar to this....






Obviously that is a VGA adapter but I'm looking for a simple adapter like that which aims the PCI-E connection on the video card at a 90 degree angle from where it normally faces.  This way I could plug the PCI-E power cables into this adapter and the PCI-E power cables would be running at a 90 degree angle compared to were they normally run.

Any ideas?


----------



## FuryRosewood (Apr 8, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_pppn=v3&_kw=right&_kw=angle&_kw=pci-e

i think you will just have to settle for that little solution, or get a bigger case


----------



## linkin (Apr 8, 2012)

After a little research it looks like the 90-degree cable is your only option. On the upside, that allows you extra length on the cable, so you can neatly hide them away if you have enough room in the case.


----------



## konsole (Apr 9, 2012)

hmm interesting.  Surprises me that with the size of video cards now it would be common for people to have fitment issues and therefore provide an adapter for changing the direction of the PCI-E power cables.


----------



## FuryRosewood (Apr 10, 2012)

as gpus got bigger, people moved to larger cases to accomidate them


----------



## konsole (Apr 10, 2012)

FuryRosewood said:


> as gpus got bigger, people moved to larger cases to accomidate them



Of course but still having an adapter for people that have larger cards with less then full size cases makes sense.  I prefer not to have a full size case because I don't need all those extra drive bays and internal card slots.

I wonder if video cards will continue getting bigger, or get smaller due to more efficient tech?


----------



## wolfeking (Apr 10, 2012)

just a guess, but I would think that they will keep getting bigger. As tech gets smaller they pack more on it. Just a guess though. 

Just like the 580 -> 680, from what I see it got 1/2 inch shorter, but double the cores and such due to the new process. Got smaller and added more of it.


----------

